
Joe Rogan Experience #1439 – Michael Osterholm – 10 Mar 2020 - themantra514
https://youtu.be/E3URhJx0NSw
======
boonez123
Nice to listen to a highly educated individual talk about their thoughts on
this virus. A little too much Lyme disease. Overview: expect to live in this
sort of environment for between 3 to 6 months. Vaccine is years away. Kids are
carriers with no symptoms. Transmits via sharing air. Viral load is high prior
to showing symptoms. Get lots of sleep, to keep immune system strong.

~~~
themantra514
Thank you for the great overview!

